# Fog screen



## JereNet (Mar 16, 2011)

For prom this year, we are doing a jungle theme, with a waterfall as the main focal point. What we had as a suggestion was to try and have the girls come out from under the waterfall if possible. I know that it is possible with a fogscreen, except for the 5-6k price tag to rent one for the day. We are in Hartford, SD, and the screen was coming from Chicago, plus the company wanted to send a crew to set up/tear down, etc. 5-6k is almost 2x our entire prom budget. I was wondering if anybody has some really good ideas for making a similar effect. What I'm thinking, is I can get a fog machine, run it through a cooler (similar to Super Cheap and Easy Fog Chiller). I would then pump a bit of compressed air into the cooler as well (just to help better disperse the fog and not make it so dense). I would then run it through an Exair LineVac to help move the fog as needed and to introduce a little bit more air. Finally, the fog would be delivered to the "waterfall" through a PVC pipe with holes drilled in it. My hope is that the fact that the fog is cooled and has some pressure behind it, it will fall close enough to straight down to create a curtain type effect that the girls will be able to walk through. Any suggestions? Also, is there a way to make the fog with just water or something else that won't mess with hair/dresses? Is it possible to use just plain water in a fog machine? The fog machine we'll be using is an American DJ MasterBlaster 700.


----------



## WooferHound (Mar 16, 2011)

I built a fog curtain like you are describing. I talked about the construction in this thread...
http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/special-effects/23270-all-star-hockey-game-waterfall.html


----------



## JereNet (Mar 16, 2011)

That's exactly the effect we are going for! Do you know, is it possible to do that with a fog machine and cooler? The school doesn't really like using things like dry ice.


----------



## DuckJordan (Mar 16, 2011)

JereNet said:


> That's exactly the effect we are going for! Do you know, is it possible to do that with a fog machine and cooler? The school doesn't really like using things like dry ice.


 

Hey, Fellow SD resident. Dry ice really gives the best results but it can be done with a simple cooler. I don't believe your going to need the fans unless your running it from a long distance. It really shouldn't be thick enough to fall through the holes and still be too dense.

Remember HVAC is going to kill this effect so hopefully you can temporarily shut it off for this event, otherwise try it before hand to make sure you get the results you want.


----------

